
There may be no immunity against Covid-19, new Wuhan study suggests - DanBC
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3089476/there-may-be-no-immunity-against-covid-19-new-wuhan-study
======
Trasmatta
This is based off the assumption that 25% of healthcare workers could have
been exposed, but they only detected antibodies in 4%. Haven't there been
recent studies in the US showing that infection rates among healthcare workers
are low? It seems more likely to me that the 25% estimate is just way off.

